# Sock fetish has ruined my life



## Maxxbenzz90

I was married for 5 years with a sexless relationship. Its all because I can only fantasize about OTHER women in socks. If I'm with someone for more than a week I get uninterested in sex and start to fantasize about other girls socks. Wtf is wrong with me?


----------



## Mr.Married

So I guess you want me to send you a picture of my wife’s sock drawer ???


----------



## ccpowerslave

Your SO in socks is a no, but other women YES? Hmmm... maybe get your SO to roleplay as a stranger. Put on the hottest socks she has and you pick her up at a bar like a stranger.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Maxxbenzz90 said:


> I was married for 5 years with a sexless relationship. Its all because I can only fantasize about OTHER women in socks. If I'm with someone for more than a week I get uninterested in sex and start to fantasize about other girls socks. Wtf is wrong with me?


You have a deep-seated fetish that is ruining your life and no doubt has some sort of childhood psychological beginning. so what you need to do is go to a psychologist and keep going to them until you get to the bottom of it and dissect it and understand where all that's coming from so that you can then control it or just get rid of it. It can work.


----------



## Young at Heart

Maxxbenzz90 said:


> I was married for 5 years *with a sexless relationship*. .....If I'm with* someone for more than a week I get uninterested in sex* and start to fantasize about other girls socks. Wtf is wrong with me?


It sounds like you have a pretty serious fetish going on.

So why did you marry your ex? Did she not know about your sock fetish? Did you hide it from her until after you were married?

I think you do need some counseling with a good sex therapist who understand sock and foot fetishes.

You might want to see if the therapist can help you modify your fetish to something that women might find less "off-putting" and learn how to explain to women you like that you are a "bit kinky."

You could try aversion therapy. I mean if there are methods for changing an aversion from large spiders or heights, perhaps there are ways to change either your mind about sock sex or a girlfriends mind.

You might try self-hypnosis or affirmations to find either other parts of of woman's body or even her vagina as being much more stimulating than her socks. If Pavlov can train a dog and BF Skinner can condition people, you can work on changing yourself, either all by yourself or with the help of others.

Good luck.


----------



## C.C. says ...

Maxxbenzz90 said:


> I was married for 5 years with a sexless relationship. Its all because I can only fantasize about OTHER women in socks. If I'm with someone for more than a week I get uninterested in sex and start to fantasize about other girls socks. Wtf is wrong with me?


Which ones get you the hardest? The knee highs with the rings around the top or maybe the short fuzzy ones with the panda bears and kitties on them? 😉


----------



## Mr.Married

C.C. says ... said:


> Which ones get you the hardest? The knee highs with the rings around the top or maybe the short fuzzy ones with the panda bears and kitties on them? 😉


Thigh highs .... absolutely the thigh highs. With skittles on them 😈


----------



## DudeInProgress

DownByTheRiver said:


> You have a deep-seated fetish that is ruining your life and no doubt has some sort of childhood psychological beginning. so what you need to do is go to a psychologist and keep going to them until you get to the bottom of it and dissect it and understand where all that's coming from so that you can then control it or just get rid of it. It can work.


That,… Or more likely an attempt at humor. I’m finding this one really funny, the images and scenarios on this one are awesome...


----------



## DudeInProgress

What about female sock puppets?


----------



## sokillme

Maxxbenzz90 said:


> I was married for 5 years with a sexless relationship. Its all because I can only fantasize about OTHER women in socks. If I'm with someone for more than a week I get uninterested in sex and start to fantasize about other girls socks. Wtf is wrong with me?


Go get professional help, I don't think we can fix it for you. I don't understand why you didn't just do the sock thing with your wife?


----------



## SunCMars

Clean, or dirty socks?


----------



## Trident

Smelly or clean?

Intact or heel holes?

Logo or plain?

White or colors with patterns?

Pairs or mismatches?

_I'm getting hard_


----------



## leftfield

Mr.Married said:


> Thigh highs .... absolutely the thigh highs. With skittles on them 😈


This with a skirt the ends at about the same point.


----------

